# Need help with this old .22



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

[/img]

This was my great grandfather's 22. All I know is this is a Hawes Deputy Denver. I have no idea how to load it or empty it, what it's worth, or if it is something I should just keep in the safe.

Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It looks like it is a single action, there should be a small door that swings open on the right side at the cylinder. The side that is facing down in the pic. You open that door, put the hammer at half cock so that the cylinder rotates and load them into the cylinder through the door. To unload, you reversre the above, using the rod attached under the barrel to push the cartridges out.

If there is no door, then you have to remove the entire cylinder to load and unload. There is a small rod at the front of the cylinder, right in the center, pull that out, it may come all the way, or only part of the way, you can then remove the cylinder by pushing it out of the frame. Reverse the procedure to get it back in. This is also how you would take it apart to clean it. I don't think it's likely that you have to do this to load it, most have the little door.

Personally, I don't think I'd shoot it just because of the sentimental issue.

No idea what it is worth, you will have to find someone with a blue book to answer that one.

Nice looking pistol.

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks, I will heed your advice. It does have the little door on the side, you cleared up my issue with loading it. If the hammer is not half cocked the cylinder and the door do not line up.

Trying to figure out how to shoot it could end up like an episode of bugs bunny.

It is in mint condition, I am going to keep it that way.


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*TK33, they're a very simple gun to use.* The Hawes is not one of the top-line clones of the old Colt Peacemaker, but they're not the worst either.

Loading and firing is simple. Pull hammer back 'til it clicks once, open side gate at right and load chambers with proper caliber ammo. Close the gate and gun is ready to use. To fire, pull hammer all the way back and pull trigger.

Once the rounds have all been fired, again pull hammer back to first notch so cyclinder turns. There is a spring-loaded ramrod in a tube housing below the barrel on right side. Push the little handle which protrudes from it to force the rod back which in turn forces the empty cartridge casing out. Do this on each chamber until the gun is empty.

Like all older guns, it is highly advisable to have a reliable and competent gunsmith thoroughly examine your gun to make sure it is safe to shoot. If a cylinder is out of alignment it could cause great damage and possible injury. Hairline cracks in the frame could also create the same problems.

The gun was made AFTER the advent of smokeless powder so should be safe with about any standard .22rf ammo you feed it. But to be on the safe side, have it checked.

Good shooting, have fun.

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------

